# TBT's 12 Days of Christmas 2018



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2018)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! 

Our very festive TBT's 12 Days of Christmas event has returned. Through the days leading to Christmas, we have five special events that will allow you to purchase items from Jingle's shop with the limited tinsel currency. This year, his sled is filled to the brim with tons of different presents for you to receive. Take some of the weight off of Jingle's shoulders and help empty his sled by spending your tinsel!

You may be surprised to see some familiar collectibles in the shop from various events in the past. Jingle has refashioned them into festive holiday gifts. However, two new collectibles will also be available on Jingle's sled this year. The beautiful Christmas Gold Candy and Jingle's own character collectible!







The festivities are starting now! Head over to the *TBT's 12 Days of Christmas 2018* board or click the banners below to go directly to the festive activities:




















​
Please remember to follow all of our forum rules while participating in any event on The Bell Tree. This includes using only one account to earn currency and purchase collectibles. Alternate accounts are not allowed on the forum and only one account may be used per person. Accounts used solely to benefit another account will be treated the same as an alternate account. 

Remember to have fun and enjoy the holidays! Happy tinsel collecting!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy Holodays


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 14, 2018)

ooooooo nice !!! The golden candy is a must-have mmm


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2018)

Cute new collectibles! I'm suprised the gold candy isn't tradable.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2018)

dang, really festive!!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 14, 2018)

I absolutely love all of these festive events!  Now I see why the Toy Hammer disappeared from the regular shop... xD


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 14, 2018)

I’m so happy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

IMMA GET MYSELF A TOY HAMMER FOR CHRISTMAS BOY HOWDY


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 14, 2018)

I just teared up a lil' bit looking at the gorgeous banner!!!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 14, 2018)

nice collectibles! really want that frost egg..or the red feather, not sure what to aim for yet


----------



## cornimer (Dec 14, 2018)

We basically got a fair for Christmas, what more could we ask for 

(also THANK YOU for green feather)


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 14, 2018)

I?m putting more effort into this event this time


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for doing these awesome festive events for us! They look like quite a bit of fun!


----------



## CeriSyrin (Dec 14, 2018)

I agree with whoever else said it: This banner is absolutely gorgeous. Really excited to partake in this event! <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2018)

ngl, this might be my favorite collectibles event shop period

love the variety in selection


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 14, 2018)

Will the new candies be giftable at some point


----------



## piske (Dec 14, 2018)

yayyyyy ty for holding this event! <3


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 14, 2018)

Awesome! More events! ^o^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 14, 2018)

I will participate in these events when I get the chance.

Shame there was no TBT Fair this year, but at least this is ok.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 14, 2018)

Ah! I want the gold candy so badly!


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 14, 2018)

hnnngnggggg..... g o l d  c a n d y . . . .


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 14, 2018)

Out of curiosity, how much tinsel are you able to earn in total? Is it 60?


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice event and oh, wow! The Gold Candy looks amazing.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2018)

Awesome!  This event looks like fun.


----------



## Ilonama_Mayor (Dec 14, 2018)

*Thank you very much!!*

Thank you for the TBT!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 14, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Out of curiosity, how much tinsel are you able to earn in total? Is it 60?



Someone in discord calculated that there is 44 tinsel from all of the events, and then an unknown amount from the advent calendar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Vampnessa said:


> Someone in discord calculated that there is 44 tinsel from all of the events, and then an unknown amount from the advent calendar



Shoot I’d better not miss anything then.  *Obessive Christmas spirit activated*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 14, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Out of curiosity, how much tinsel are you able to earn in total? Is it 60?



that's my guess for the time being, since forcing people to choose between the new candy+jingle collectible or hammer or egg is 100% the sort of thing that staff would do


----------



## Valzed (Dec 14, 2018)

These are all so much fun! Thank you for hosting them all!


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 14, 2018)

I haven’t been on this site in 7 months. I’ve returned for a little while to experience the festivities. Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2018)

I participated in every activity. First time I shown full participation in an event like this.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm sorry, I stopped reading after new candy collectible. I must add it to the collection. Thank goodness it is one of the unlimited ones.

I am also really excited the coloring contest is back. Hopefully I have time to work on it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I participated in every activity. First time I shown full participation in an event like this.



We don't keep trees nor menorah's so unless I could decorate like a plant or stuff I'm outta that one.


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 16, 2018)

ooooo really excited for this!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 16, 2018)

Just wanna say a huge thanks for the staff for doing this, I haven't visited the site in ages and seeing this has just re-kindled my love for it. Really excited and really appreciative for all the work you did to make this event, thankyou so much


----------



## Geowlett (Dec 16, 2018)

Oof im 2 days late. When do the events start?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 16, 2018)

I just really want the snowflake collectible


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2018)

Finally bought and gifted my christmas light collectibles! It feels so nice to give back to awesome friends :>


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 17, 2018)

why does it cost bells to upload pictures......

- - - Post Merge - - -

for like the contests that require pictures


----------



## seliph (Dec 17, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> why does it cost bells to upload pictures......
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> for like the contests that require pictures



to punish you for using the tbt image uploader in basically 2019


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2018)

Ayyyy found a small christmas tree at work for nothing so gonna get that home today man and decorate in time I hope!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> why does it cost bells to upload pictures......
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> for like the contests that require pictures



...why do you even use the uploader? just host it somewhere and use img tags lol


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 19, 2018)

Question: do the tinsels and shop disappear after Christmas?  do I need to buy everything now before that happens?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2018)

Bluebellie said:


> Question: do the tinsels and shop disappear after Christmas?  do I need to buy everything now before that happens?



It will disappear eventually, but you will have a few days to spend it after Christmas.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 19, 2018)

i have a question as well.. once all tinsel is distributed (assuming you participate in all events) will we only be able to buy the christmas candy/frost egg? or will we have mroe leftover tinself to spend?


----------



## AdvLAMP (Dec 19, 2018)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2018)

Another question: is it possible to redeem tinsel from another user? A friend of mine wants to send some, but we wanna know if it's even possible?

- - - Post Merge - - -



kiwi-strawberry said:


> i have a question as well.. once all tinsel is distributed (assuming you participate in all events) will we only be able to buy the christmas candy/frost egg? or will we have mroe leftover tinself to spend?



Wondering this too! I'm interested in the frost egg or hammer.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 19, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Another question: is it possible to redeem tinsel from another user? A friend of mine wants to send some, but we wanna know if it's even possible?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah i REALLY want the christmas candy as well as the golden one ;u;


----------



## Eme (Dec 20, 2018)

oo lovely 3 tinsel


----------



## Justin (Dec 20, 2018)

The maximum amount of Tinsel that we expect you to be able to earn is 60. You can choose between getting both of the new 2018 items (Christmas Gold Candy and Jingle), picking up the past items, or a mix. (you could get last year's Christmas Candy and the new 2018 Christmas Gold Candy for example) Tinsel cannot be traded.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2018)

For those asking about gifting the candy collectibles, the Christmas Candy (red and green) is now giftable and not unique. The Christmas Gold Candy is still unique and not giftable, but it's possible this could change like the Christmas Candy in the future.


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 20, 2018)

Jeremy said:


> For those asking about gifting the candy collectibles, the Christmas Candy (red and green) is now giftable and not unique. The Christmas Gold Candy is still unique and not giftable, but it's possible this could change like the Christmas Candy in the future.



BLESS YOUUUUU

also vanessa holy crap you didn't have to give me yours!!!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 21, 2018)

i'm wondering what happened to the snowflake raffle?  did they already announce the winners?


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 21, 2018)

Luna Moonbug said:


> i'm wondering what happened to the snowflake raffle?  did they already announce the winners?



Soti won


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 21, 2018)

toadsworthy said:


> Soti won



thanks for the info...


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 23, 2018)

Finally had enough tinsel to get the Christmas Gold Candy! Thanks Bell Tree, it's a beauty!


----------



## Justin (Dec 23, 2018)

Christmas is only just a couple days away now, so we've cut the Christmas Lights price in half to encourage some last minute gifting! Have fun!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 24, 2018)

Regarding the Snowflake winners, is it made available to purchase in the store exclusively to them while the store's open, or are they gifted at some point (or even when it's closed entirely)?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 24, 2018)

welp I officially have the first Red feather!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2018)

Bcat said:


> welp I officially have the first Red feather!



Just picked up a Red feather as well as a red candy and winter mitten.  I’m happy with what I got.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm happy with everything I bought from the shop too. Thanks TBT for hosting this! I'm really having fun here!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 25, 2018)

Now if only I could decide whether to buy that Christmas Gold Candy or scramble for the Toy Hammer tomorrow.  Sigh...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Now if only I could decide whether to buy that Christmas Gold Candy or scramble for the Toy Hammer tomorrow.  Sigh...



I woukd get the gold candy, but them again I dont like scramblimg to get a collectible.


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 26, 2018)

yay, a forum event where I was able to complete all the categories! thank you staff for organising this! happy holidays :>


----------



## seliph (Dec 26, 2018)

thank you guys so much for the event now i can make my family that meal i owed them 12 days ago


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 26, 2018)

Do we have to use our tinsels tonight or when do they 'expire'?
I'm horrible at decisions.


----------



## Locket (Dec 26, 2018)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Do we have to use our tinsels tonight or when do they 'expire'?
> I'm horrible at decisions.



you'll most likely have a few more days to spend your tinsel


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks again for everything, staff!

I do have a question if anyone knows the answer? I was able to participate in everything in the event, but came nowhere near the 60 tinsel max? Not sure why :c


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 26, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Thanks again for everything, staff!
> 
> I do have a question if anyone knows the answer? I was able to participate in everything in the event, but came nowhere near the 60 tinsel max? Not sure why :c



That's unfortunate my dear and sweet friend! :/ Did you do all the stockings and obtain all the Advent Calendar prizes?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

MasterM64 said:


> That's unfortunate my dear and sweet friend! :/ Did you do all the stockings and obtain all the Advent Calendar prizes?



Yeah c: at most I think I missed one advent calendar day tops?


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 26, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Yeah c: at most I think I missed one advent calendar day tops?


Even if you missed just 1 calendar day that gave Tinsel and did everything else my dear & sweet friend, you should be at 56 right now since the last 2 don't get distributed until later today!  I recommend double checking everything and contact staff ASAP so they can sort everything out before the last 2 Tinsel distribution!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Yeah c: at most I think I missed one advent calendar day tops?



check your transaction log. Click on the amount of tinsel in your sidebar to see it and you can find what you're missing


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Ah okay, thanks so much guys! x


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Now if only I could decide whether to buy that Christmas Gold Candy or scramble for the Toy Hammer tomorrow.  Sigh...



i say follow your dreams! You can always fall back on the gold candy.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 26, 2018)

I gave up on everything once I missed a stocking stuffer due to my internet being down. I hate my all or nothing mentality


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 26, 2018)

I was originally only going to do a few things, but ended up doing everything, haha. Happy Boxing Day.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 26, 2018)

frosty the egg-man
was a jolly happy yolk♪


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 26, 2018)

finally got all the tinsel!! these look so cool!! thanks staff <3


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 26, 2018)

Anyone know how long we have til our tinsel is gone?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 26, 2018)

no idea yet beyond a few days later probably, as per usual. staff should tell us ahead of time the end date/time though

tbh I'm more curious about the only remaining thing: snowflake winners


----------



## kayleee (Dec 26, 2018)

Idk if this has been answered but will there be a restock or am I outta luck


----------



## seliph (Dec 26, 2018)

They released more than usual (I think?) so I wouldn't count on a restock, especially after so many people have spent their tinsel thinking they missed their chance.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 26, 2018)

well tbt users breaking the site well *after* most all the limited stock items sold out is certainly new

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> They released more than usual (I think?) so I wouldn't count on a restock, especially after so many people have spent their tinsel thinking they missed their chance.



5 eggs, 2 hammers, and with the red feather showing 2/10 left I'm gonna guess 10 for the green as well. 15 at most


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

Well, this was a fun event. Definitely my favorite during the time I've been here. I hope everyone got what they wanted!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

I was kicked out for the longest time wtf


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 26, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I was kicked out for the longest time wtf



The site was down because of the collectible war. Luckily it seems to be fine now.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 26, 2018)

I’m not giving up. I have my hopes for a restock.


----------



## seliph (Dec 26, 2018)

LambdaDelta said:


> well tbt users breaking the site well *after* most all the limited stock items sold out is certainly new
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



3 hammers but that's still 8 60-tinsel collectibles, I'm surprised it wasn't like 2 or 3 each.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 26, 2018)

gyro said:


> 3 hammers but that's still 8 60-tinsel collectibles, I'm surprised it wasn't like 2 or 3 each.



wait huh, I could've sworn it was 2 in stock throughout the event since I last checked. unless staff decided to add one more at last minute

though regardless, still hyper limited


----------



## Justin (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes, we added a third Toy Hammer a few days ago. There were 5 Frost Eggs and 10 of each feather.

Those weren't really supposed to be the main part of the event though -- we have two brand new collectibles to offer for that. Just a different way of offering a few old collectibles again as an extra.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 26, 2018)

Can you confirm if there’ll be restocks or not?

Anyways, the Christmas event is over so it’s time to leave TBT for another few months LOL


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2018)

Surprisingly enough I'm not as sad about missing the Toy Hammer as I thought I would be.  The new candy is _gorgeous._ <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 26, 2018)

Justin said:


> Yes, we added a third Toy Hammer a few days ago. There were 5 Frost Eggs and 10 of each feather.
> 
> Those weren't really supposed to be the main part of the event though -- we have two brand new collectibles to offer for that. Just a different way of offering a few old collectibles again as an extra.



ok cool, glad to know my memory wasn't playing tricks on me

also, any eta on staff favs and raffle winners?


----------



## Amilee (Dec 26, 2018)

thank you so much for this event. it was so much fun!! <3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Dec 27, 2018)

i was super excited to see i had 44 tinsel and ran to the shop to get a candy.. only to see that it was 45 tinsel.

-sigh-


----------



## Athelwyn (Dec 27, 2018)

This event was a lot of fun! It was the first time I participated in every single activity, and that felt great. Haha!

Thank you, TBT staff!!!


----------



## Hatori (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks kindly for this event! It was also my first time participating in all of the activities; it was really fun! Hope to join in any future events to come!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 27, 2018)

This was so much fun, totally makes up for no fair this year. Laudine, as always, made a beautiful coloring sheet and I really just want her to make as many more as she can. <3

Thank you, TBT Staff! <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 27, 2018)

honestly, with some of the prizes and such, I kinda just considered this event to be TBT Fair: Lite Edition

which is honestly more than fine enough with me (love the normal fair, but it can admittedly get kinda overwhelming at times. especially when it lines up with the holidays. not to mention the drama spikes that tend to come from it)


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you for the entertaining event! I quite enjoyed it myself.


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 27, 2018)

I tried to redeem my candycane. I clicked on the advent, it says I got the token, then nothing. Halp!


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2018)

aleshapie said:


> I tried to redeem my candycane. I clicked on the advent, it says I got the token, then nothing. Halp!



Have you hard refreshed (ctrl+f5) or cleared your browser's cache?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 27, 2018)

can you not add the candy cane to your cart and check it out?

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Have you hard refreshed (ctrl+f5) or cleared your browser's cache?



this too


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Dec 27, 2018)

no luck with the toy hammer and the frost easter egg...my christmas candies are cool too....thank you for the fun TBT Christmas


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 28, 2018)

On my mobile. Cleared the cache and the token never appeared even though I clicked on it from the advent calender twice.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 28, 2018)

aleshapie said:


> On my mobile. Cleared the cache and the token never appeared even though I clicked on it from the advent calender twice.



I'm going to assume that if you clicked the advent calendar on the 26th and didn't receive the PM, the token was probably discontinued after the 25th unfortunately : (


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 29, 2018)

Jacob said:


> I'm going to assume that if you clicked the advent calendar on the 26th and didn't receive the PM, the token was probably discontinued after the 25th unfortunately : (



Don’t put that bad juju on me!! It was around midnight maybe...idk. I just hope a mod will fix it for me in the spirit of Christmas and all.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

also please remove the tinsel from the sidebar in due time so we don't keep it til summer vacays lol


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 29, 2018)

i was wondering is the special snowflake collectible giftable?


----------



## seliph (Dec 29, 2018)

Wildtown said:


> i was wondering is the special snowflake collectible giftable?



nope, unique prizes like the snowflake usually aren't


----------

